# Why cant i find the grain weight on some pellet tins?



## redroush00 (Dec 13, 2009)

Is there a standard, so that if it doesnt say the weight, it's "the standard"?


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Don't know what "standard" is, but some manufacturers do put grains on tins, some don't. The best thing to do before you buy it is to look up some weights. Airguns of Arizona post them, Straight Shooters, and PyramydAir dealers. I don't even look at weights anymore because I know them by heart now...

http://www.pyramydair.com/cgi-bin/show_ ... 177&Type=0


----------



## redroush00 (Dec 13, 2009)

Seems like grams in the 8's would work best in my 1000 fps break barel springer?


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

My springer seems to like weights between 7 and 8 grains.


----------

